# Caption this Cartoon Sketch



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Sometimes I draw sketch pics of Ideas I have and thought it may be fun to add captions to them.
If anyone else has any pics they have drawn, post them for us to caption.
I will start with this pic....you add the captions


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

You nagged me into the grave, now let me alone woman!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

C'mon in! The dirt is fine!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

- OMG! are we lost again

- I told that stone didn't say,"The Millers"


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Come on. You forgot to sign the check.

You gotta help me find the keys to the car.

You cant rest just yet no one makes coffee quite like you do.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You always hog my side of the bed!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Get back here! You are NOT leaving me in here alone with your mother!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Okay Heres another one









I hope someone else can put a pic up too!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

"Dang it's dark out tonight.....has anybody seen my tennis raquet?"


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

"I'll huff, and I'll puff, and I'll blow your tomb in!"


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

8....9.....10..Ready or not....Here i come


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"Dreadfully sorry to knock on your grave, however would you please point the way to the nearest town?"


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Awwe com' on 5 more minutes!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Okay so it took my awhile to ask, but here I am will you marry me?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Hmmm, smells like Ralph has been here.
I'd better mark this as my territory.
Thank goodness I drank a large diet coke earlier....


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Smell this flower while I do the moon-walk.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

in my best skullboy voice: "Woman, where did you put my beer?" :devil:  j/k skullboy


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL fangs....Or is it...Int he best SB voice "I done told ya woman not to hide my beer....now look what ya made me do, now i gotta get up and get them myself."


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I know I'm an entertainer, but I said to wish me broken legs, not to DO IT!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Does this suit make my bones look fat?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> LOL fangs....Or is it...Int he best SB voice "I done told ya woman not to hide my beer....now look what ya made me do, now i gotta get up and get them myself."


LOL turtle!

"Um, Mr. DJ, would you mind terribly if I asked you to turn up the volume? My bride won't come down the aisle because she can't hear you."


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Fangs said:


> in my best skullboy voice: "Woman, where did you put my beer?" :devil:  j/k skullboy





turtle2778 said:


> LOL fangs....Or is it...Int he best SB voice "I done told ya woman not to hide my beer....now look what ya made me do, now i gotta get up and get them myself."


HEY!!!!!Quit teaming up on me!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Every time I come here, I find your grave SOILed!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ba da Boom


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Honey... you got a little dirt in yout teeth.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Lilly said:


>


Will you please go to the prom with me? Carrie found a date.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Can I have that box when your done with it... I got a new prop idea!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! Only a dollar for this giant fudge popsicle!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

here is another one


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hey look I finally caught one.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Lilly took my other arm for a prop....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

See? I told ya there was more than one way to skin a fish!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dangit! Another fish skeleton......I'm NEVER gonna put some meat on these bones this way!!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

So that's why they call it Flesh-Eating Disease Bay.... If I had only figured this out earlier...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"Barry soon discovered that Pirranah are indeed cannibles."


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I though I was going to get a sword with this Zorro hat but I'll make the best of this fishing pole I got instead.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I think thier's something in the water here?


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Now i know why i became a vegetarian!!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Fish "Is there something in my teeth?"


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

next


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

How many times have i told you not to play with your food!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Singing... _There's a tear in my beer_ HEY!!... what the heck is that!?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

On the ceiling of the church,Boneangelo paints the creation of man's best friend, feeding on roadkill.
Too bad the Pope wanted cherubs.....


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

_*"No! Spot! Guh...We lose more neighbors that way..."*_


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I asked for a rottweiler and I got a rottedweiler.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I threw the bone THAT way Spot! Not there! THAT WAAAAYYY! SPOOOOOTTTT!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Just as John heard the roaring in the woods, he realized he was the figure in the cave drawing.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Pictionary is no fun when it's only you.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Levetation by David Copperfield after death.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Twisted


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

next...


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

The elves 'after life' workshop.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

EVERYBODY NOW...

You put your right arm in
You put your right arm out
You put your right arm in
and you shake it all about...


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I love these sketches Lilly, keep um comin'.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

The mice having been eaten by the cat,Cinderella gets the undead to design and construct a gown for the Prince's ball.
It is a resounding success,and they go on to design a line of clothes for Target.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

"Just a few more stitches and your gown will be ready Deaderella!"


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

skeleton 1: Try my shoe...

skeleton 2: NO! try mine


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

The boys were adding the final touches to the life-like and full sized Elvira doll,ready to give her a test run,when Mom walked in and hit the roof.
She still cannot figure out how they bulit all that cleavage with paper mache....


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Hi Ho
Hi Ho
Makin' dresses
is all we know


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It may have taken all our lives, bt we'll get this prop done to perfection yet!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Where's our new picture..... we're waiting Lilly


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok TD this will be a 4 pic cartoon....1st pic








I will put next up in a few days


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

YES!!! ok here we go.

....and thanks for the spiders on my bed.....


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I put a chair out so the monster under my bed will stop breathing up my back!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

"dear Lord, please send me a giant olive for by enormous martini. Amen"


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

.....and could you do something about those birds poopin on me while i sleep.....


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Skelly always insisted on bringing her blacklight torchiere lamp with her to the hotel....


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

These bed bugs are going to be the end of me. OOPS!... to late.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

"Now I lay me down to sleep...


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

OK lilly, hit us again, we need the next Pic!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Spiders in the bed... I just can't win!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

why is there bat guano all over the sheets?
OMG...I told Drac iron poor blood would give him the runs....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What outside my window does creep?
(I'm going some where with this)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

IS keeping a giant razer by the bed a bad idea?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Ever since the "incident at the Tuffet", little Miss Muffet has been having spider nightmares.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Inside thought bubble:
Did I forget to add the fabric softener to my death cape?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

What all over the bed you ask?
Broomhilda has been shooting the poop out of the bats that keep coming in her room, with her trusty giant sling-shot she keeps by the side of the bed!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*Skelly's Nightmare*

Skelly's nightmare
1st ,2nd and last 2 for this set







,







,







,









good captions guys thanks


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Nightmares
1) Now I lay me down to sleep...
2) What outside my window does creep?
3) Yikes it's a Zombie, one of the living dead,
4) I vow not to eat pasta right before bed.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

A tipical night at Skelly's:

1)nightly prayer ritual
2)fall's into a deep sleep
3)see unexplainable dreams
4)wake's up to the light being, a foul smell of beer in the air and a huge hangover

wait.....
isn't that everyone's nightmare?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

After losing three toes and passing out digging that last grave, Skelly now wears steel toe boots and keeps himself well hydrated. He's not planning on waking up in the grave again.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

After that last plague, you cant find good blood anywhere, BLA!

GULP... GULP... I love this year,it has that full body taste, BLA! BLA!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Gatoraide is better.

Waaaater sucks... it really really sucks!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

hmmm...it looks so comfortable...


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

After a hard day's work diggin and diggin, skeleton dude has only one thing to say... It's Miller time!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hydrate or Die? 
Hydrate or Die?
Hmmmm, what's a skeleton to do?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Dang insurence! First they wont cover my bill's and now I have to dig my own grave... suckers!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

if i pull this lever and pretend to drink it should open the secret entrance in the ground...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

TD always did like to watch. I'm talking about the TV there.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

While daddy skele makes waffles on the giant waffle iron... The kid skele's do robot break dance moves on the patio blocks outside.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

As skelly cooked up the last of the hot dogs on the grill, the kids laid back on the blanket and watched the fireworks.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

skelly went out on the party barge for the 4th of July with some friends








,







,


















It may just be what I see but the second pic if you look close, looks like skelly riding a spider out of smoke. heres a bigger pic


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Yo ho ho and a botlte of rum... All my life and death I wanted to be a pirate, WHOO HOO!!! I mean AARRRR!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Time to build


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

You're gonna stay in this [email protected]#* box until you agree to let me buy some more buckies!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Even in death, Ty Pennington is still working on "Extreme Makover,Home Edition."


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Even though Skellies girlfriend was flat as a board, he knew he had to get her hammered before nailing her.
(I deeply apologize for that. Deeply.)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My kinda puns, Doc.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very Good Doc...gold star for you


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I love your sketches Lilly....where are some more???


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

As long as I have hair... I'm gonna keep building!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Accociated Press...

After the US closed it's borders, big construction companies have resorted to hiring undocumented corpses..


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Skellie taking a class at Home Depot."How to build an escape-proof casket".


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Never attempt a Monster Mud project at the beach during a Hurricane.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LMAO!!!!

...It was only then that the bony figures happenned to see CLifford the Big Red Dog!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Skellie felt the wrathe of the Monster Mud Gods when attempted to build yet another REAPER.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

The powers that be could no longer bear to witness yet another MM project and action was taken.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

unable to bear the amateur application; the MM decided if it wanted the job done right...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

talk about kicking a man when he's down, and I wasn't even standing


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

This is from the perpective of a drunk man's eyes when going through a haunted house.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Come on pull yourself together


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Harleyween


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Bad to the Bone! *snicker


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

This bike weighs a skele-TON!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

And they say you can't things with you when you die.......HA!
I showed them!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Man that was fast!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok that last one really wasn't a cartoon , I just wanted to draw it.
so heres another


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

He was really an important guy, even the Reapers are paying their respects’!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

His last wish was to have his MM creations placed by his grave.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Then Skellie sings,"Two Grim Reapers sittin by a tree,K,I,S,S,I ,N,G....


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

MMM...is that part of the tree, or one of us?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I hope we don't get in trouble for starting a new cemetery in the park?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

what do you mean you cant do it !--- your a reaper now go reap


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

You eat it.
I'm not gonna eat it...you eat it.
Hey, let's get Mikey....he'll eat it....he'll eat anything!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

See here's another one; if you don't get with it you'll never get Reaper of the month!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I thought you said he was dead?..... He's still moving!.....Your in big trouble!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*"Honey, I thought this was a romantic spot for our lunch"

"Death Death Death....Thats all thats on your mind these days Leroy."*


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey, Two bucks says you can't get him before he moves.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

sorry it's been so long
what tune are they playing?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

A devil went down to Gerogia lookin' for a soul to steal...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

jingle bell ,jingle bell ,jingle bell haunt


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Goodnite ladys


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Dem bones dem bones dem......


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jan 7, 2008)

Ghost Chickens in the Sky


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

When's that Scottish guy gonna get here that plays the "bones?"


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

They are wearing Santa hats 
So they must be playin Christmas Scarols.
like,"Wreak the Halls" or "Scary Bells".
Or my favorite "The 13 days of Christmas".


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy St. Patty's Day









------


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Skelly was looking for a pot of gold, but all he found was a Big Lots blucky.


----------



## De Caye (Mar 15, 2008)

How did my blow up doll get in there?!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm looking for my Easter Basket Lilly, and the St Pat's is still here. Tell me you have some eggs hidden for me.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

here ya go scareme...hoppy easter?


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

Backoff you get enough candy on your holliday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm so late getting my eggs gathered they are starting to hatch and fly away. Now where will I find bats to use for Halloween? Maybe if I hot glue some wings to this scrawny rabbit.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

Damn flesh eating easter bunny...


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

What ??? I told them to order chicken eggs ...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wooking fow colowed wocks to thwow at wascally wabbits!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

breaking news: the easter bunny has been drugged, and jack skelington,a repeat offender, is trying to steal easter...


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

We need a new cartoon...


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

How bout this one. It's part of my "Horrible Holiday's" collection.

Was it OK that I posted a pic?


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

nothing like someone stabbing you in the back.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh no, all my stuffing is leaking out!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The Easter Bunny's evil twin


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He's soo cute! I just want to hug hima and squeeze him and aacckkk!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

What did you stuff it with?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You can stab me but you can't kill me


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Somebody really knocked the syrup out of you!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Easter bunny, gone bad.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

"Easter Bugsy"
Garbage Pail Animals


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yes it was ok to post.. I haven't drawn any new ones in a while..


----------

